# Removing brick floor



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello all. Im about to do a floor that consists of removing the brick floor and intalling vinyl planks over it. 

I have removed a few tile floors with my sds hammer with a chisel bit. 

This is my first brick removal. It sits about an inch or 1.5" above the current vinyl laminate. If I beat these brick pavers out, will it go right to the concrete foundation, just like when removing tiles and thinset? Or am i going to have to level and float the floor after I beat them out? 

There is also 800 sq ft of vinyl plank being laid over the existing vinyl flooring in the home. I want the new floor where the bricks are, to be level with the new floor I set on top of the planks. 

Any help or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

Bump...I have pics of the floor at the bottom. The bricks are an inch thick or so. If i remove them, should the foundation be level like when removing tiles? Or will i have to level it out?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I'd feel safe in assuming there's a flat slab under the brick. I'd also feel safe in assuming that if the installer did his job right, your SDS chisel will just be the first step before grinding.


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

So you're saying Im going to have to put a grinder on it after the sds chisel? I cant just chisel every little piece of mortar off? 

If so, what is the best wheel to grind it off with?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Vinyl, even in plank form, requires a very smooth/flat surface in order to look good. It's highly unlikely you'd be able to remove every single crumb with a chisel, with no oopsies.

I wouldn't consider trying to clean it up with an angle grinder unless it's an extremely tiny space. Rent a machine. I'm no expert on those; I leave that to the tile guys.


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

The size is 280-300 sq ft throughout 2 rooms. One is the kitchen with 120 sq ft, with brick going up to the cabinets. So I would probably have to use a 5" grinder with a concrete wheel to get a few inches underneath them. 

Roughly how long would it take one man to grind 300 sq ft with a 5" concrete surfacing wheel vs a concrete grinding machine. 

I didnt account for concrete resurfacing in the bid, but if i have to rent a machine I will. Im not spending the entire day grinding the floor with a 5"


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I have no idea; I've never done it. But way too long, not to mention the godawful cloud of dust you'd be generating.


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

I just found a local rental place with the 10" grinding machine for $82 daily. I think it says it grinds 250 sq ft per hour. Maybe i can get by with a 4 hour rental. 

Either way, I always put hose clamps on my vaccum and connect it directly to my sds chisel. It helps out a ton.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

The dust deputy grinder shroud, vacuum, grinder and a cup wheel will make that go quick (er) once the bricks are off. Check the other threads about the shroud.


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

I have to dump the bricks at a landfill and they charge $70 per ton. 

On the demolition forum, they say a Square foot of 4" brick weighs 40 pounds. 

If so, then 300 sq ft of bricks would be 12,000 pounds. 

If I am correct, these brick pavers should only be about an 1" to 2" in thickness....am I correct on this? They dont use 4" brick on interior floors do they?


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

Also, i have a 6 foot bed on my truck. Roughly how many bedloads will i have of 300 sq ft of interior brick pavers? Or weight estimate.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

a half thick paver = ~4-5 lbs. 1 1/8" x 3 5/8" x 7 5/8". 1/2" x 4" X 8"= 16 cubic inches of mortar bed and joints each unit or 72 " cubed per sq ft. area ,
24sq ft to a cubic ft. x 2 for demo bulking 24cu ft of dead mortar, near 1200 lbs mortar... plus 1350 units x 5lbs = 6750 lbs at least two 1/2 ton truck trips.... + or - 25%


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

Hey thanks a lot. I forgot to add in for the mortar. 

Brick pavers for the floor are usually 1/2" right?


----------



## BOSconstruction (Jul 1, 2017)

Ok. I got ya. 1/2 " thick paver.


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

a half thick paver = ~4-5 lbs. 1 1/8" x 3 5/8" x 7 5/8". 1/2" x 4" X 8"= 16 cubic inches of mortar bed and joints each unit or 72 " cubed per sq ft. area ,
24sq ft to a cubic ft. x 2 for demo bulking 24cu ft of dead mortar, near 1200 lbs mortar... plus 1350 units x 5lbs = 6750 lbs at least two 1/2 ton truck trips.... + or - 25%


----------

